
Great things and people that I discovered, learned, read, met, etc in 2017 - rgrieselhuber
http://blog.fogus.me/2018/01/02/the-best-things-and-stuff-of-2017/
======
ajmurmann
They apparently read 100 books in a single year. How does one accomplish that?
I think the most I've ever managed to read was two books in a single week.
That was light reading though and I was traveling with lots of downtime.

~~~
fibbery
I read 100 books last year as well. Commuting by bus an hour each way is a lot
of time to fill. I highly recommend the Libby app if your local library
supports it. Free books on your phone or Kindle!

~~~
Graziano_M
Haven't heard of Libby, but there's also 'Axis 360', 'hoopla', and
'OverDrive'. My library uses all three. You choose a book and it'll only be
available on one of the apps.

------
brlewis
I find it cool that he sees Steve Yegge's as a great blog post even though
it's hyping Kotlin and critical of Clojure.

------
thenobsta
I'll second Finite and Infinite Games. It's kinda weird, but carries many
interesting thoughts.

~~~
Pamar
I just wrote about this on fogus.me: oddly enough (the book is not really
long) is one of the rare books I quit maybe 3/4 into it: the ideas are
interesting, but To me it seemed like the author had a couple of concepts and
he just kept repeating and reformulating these over and over. Maybe I should
have another look at it.

------
plumeria
What does "fruit-fly code" mean? Short programs?

~~~
sitkack
See things like

[https://github.com/aosabook/500lines](https://github.com/aosabook/500lines)

[http://plzoo.andrej.com/](http://plzoo.andrej.com/)

Or any somewhat readable, compact codebases. Redis, Lua, etc. Often they are
pedagogical in purpose, but sometimes on accident due to ruthless factoring.

No one can "learn compilers" from reading LLVM source code. But one could get
the idea in a couple hours of reading

[http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~felipe/IFT2030-Automne2002/Comp...](http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~felipe/IFT2030-Automne2002/Complements/tinyc.c)

And in a couple more by porting it to a new language.

Think of building an exact scaled down replica of a plane or a ship before
embarking on the larger version. Now build an even lighter weight model, just
for learning how to build the model. This is a "fruit-fly" code.

------
blueside
A good list, however quite voluminous. If I went through that much material in
one year I would never have got any work done.

------
mark_l_watson
Michael’s yearly list is always good. I am curious why he is interested in
Prolog implementations.

~~~
Scarbutt
Could be because he uses Datomic, which uses Datalog, a subset of Prolog.

